# Working at Mammoth for a Couple of Months



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats on working for the mtn. hope you didnt plan on riding everyday! My first year there I had a job working with the mountain and worked six days a week from christmas until presidents day weekend, then down to five days a week. SOmetimes got lucky and didnt have to go into work until 10:30 so I could ride for a couple of hours. But I watched many a fine powder day through the windows and had to listen to plenty of gapers saying "why are you in here?, its DUMPING out there!" ...because the mountain owned me. Dont take it the wrong way, as its still fun and beats most other jobs out there. (except for food service jobs off the mountain at night so you can ride every day and wont miss any of those really epic powder days.) 

Employee housing could be good or bad, depending on roommate situation. I had two really bad ones at first but then we got rid of them and our apt was cool thereafter. Most everyone is there to have a good time so as long as you are too and you actually know how to live with other people you should be fine. Dont buy a thirty pack of beer and lock it in your closet because you dont want to share! no one will like you. 

and go to june...


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

Haha well... I WAS expecting to board most of the time, so that's kind of a bummer. I didn't calculate it out or look into it, but I was hoping to work about 20 - 25 hours a week. From what I hear, I'll be a gopher, working in various departments. How much of that money did you use towards essential living expenses and how much was for other things?

Also, what do you mean go to June?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

_edit
_
and june is a resort/mtn next to mammoth.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

I do not know much about Mammoth specifically but most resorts are similar. Be prepared to be treated like a second class citizen. Almost all resorts treat their employees like shit. Living in the dorms can be fun since most people are just there to have fun. However, try to get a room by yourself or find some place to rent if you can. I remember some people that lived in dorms had bad experiences. The dorms were most of the seasonal people lived were the worst. Like people would get shit faced and barf all over the room and bathroom as well as yelling and screaming at like 3 and 4 in the morning, people getting in fights, and a lot of shit getting stolen.

Also If you do not show up to work and go snowboarding they will flag your pass and a lot of times fire you so if you plan on doing this try to buy your own pass.

Some jobs at a resort can be great but most are really bad. I know some people that work at the resort that get to ride 7 days a week. They work at night for the resort and get to ride all day. So it all just depends on the job but a lot of the jobs are a shit show.

also sometimes if your nice to people in your department and other departments as long as there not dicks you can get a lot of favors like free food or better shifts that let you get out and ride more.


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

Man all that sounds pretty terrible. I think I'll at least enjoy the not-sitting-behind-a-desk-all-day-and-seeing-the-same-people aspect of it. Guess I'll see what I'm getting myself into. I'll have to make a couple of good friends for sure.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The lifties here at least get to take ride breaks during the week when it's not busy, one person takes a run and then they just rotate. I can't see that ever happening at Mammoth, fucking lines for days.


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

nguyendinhvan said:


> Haha well... I WAS expecting to board most of the time, so that's kind of a bummer. I didn't calculate it out or look into it, but I was hoping to work about 20 - 25 hours a week. From what I hear, I'll be a gopher, working in various departments. How much of that money did you use towards essential living expenses and how much was for other things?
> 
> Also, what do you mean go to June?


20-25 hours a week would atleast allow you a couple of hours riding everyday. but most likely in the morning so you would have to be willing to get up early and get to the lifts on time to get a solid session in before work. thats what I did when I had the chance and it made the day alot better. The thing about calling in sick and trying to ride is true.. you will get flagged. UNLESS, you have a roommate like me that works at june and will let you on the bottom lift without scanning your pass. June is a small mountain 30 mintues away that only has about 150 people riding a day it seems. runs all to yourself at times and fresh lines all day if you catch a powder day. 

I lived in dorms; mine had three bedrooms with two beds each. Sucked sharing a room at first but we got some folks re-located so that two of us had our own room. The rent comes straight from your pay check and if that doesnt cover it you owe the rest every week. I worked 35-37 hrs and had about 150 left over for expenses (read: Beer) every week. plus a second job 3 nights a week, so i got to save a good bit. got the second job so i wouldnt drink every single night...

and i worked at a cafe so i got lunch free everyday i worked and like 50% off everything else.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats bro. My buddy worked for bear last year.. If he was at the resort they wanted him to work so he didnt get to ride at all really. I personally would never work at a resort for that reason.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

from all the comments, this really doesn't sound like even an ok job....
Bad food
bad roomies
crap bosses
can't ride much
shit hours


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Bring your camera. Shoot lots of video and document all the drama. Later, turn your experience into a movie


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Bring your camera. Shoot lots of video and document all the drama. Later, turn your experience into a movie


Seriously, you could start an "Occupy Aspen" movement and call for change to employee management practices and benefits. Hundreds of abused lifties are counting on you!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Go to angrysnowboarder.com and type Life Of The Snow Carny into the search, should tell you what you need to know.


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

the movie thing is not a bad idea. could make a series of video shorts and post on youtube. if you had the type of dorm experience I had it would definitely get some hits


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

We had some french kids steal and burn a couple of cars this summer. So it can get kinda out of hand.

There is a big difference between the professional positions and the hourly/seasonal people. I work in the professional area of the ski resort and I do not have to deal with all the shit the seasonals deal with. I would never work for a ski resort as an seasonal person. It is funny watching the seasonal snow carnies have the life drained out of them when it hits them that they will not be able to ski/snowboard much at all. Since I work in the professional area of the resort I can take off during the day to go hit the mountain for the most part or hit the mountain after a storm and come into work latter. 

If you go into with the idea of being able to get a lot of snowboarding in you will be depressed and hate it. If you go into with the idea of making some money and getting to meet a lot of new people and snowboard some you might enjoy it. Also in my experience the foreigners are usually really nice and the Americans kids act like a bunch of high school kids that think that there hot shit.

Also do not assume that since the people work at a resort that they all love to ski/snowboard. There are a ton of people that work at resorts that have never ski/snowboarded in their life and hate the winter and will remind you on a constant bases that the winter is the worst time of the year.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Did the kids do any time?


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

They fled the county and now have international warrants out for their arrest as far as I know.


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> Go to angrysnowboarder.com and type Life Of The Snow Carny into the search, should tell you what you need to know.


Haha it was definitely a good read. I don't consider myself that naive (but maybe he's writing about people exactly like me hah). The only concern I have is the lack of time to board. Not the drinking and eating problems nor the developed hatred for those that are able to board while I can't. *BUT would it be a better idea to get a job at a restaurant somewhere in town?* I don't mind washing dishes if I can board for a couple of months. Maybe I'll get lucky and get a job as a sushi chef since I've been doing that for 3 years  Then of course I'd have to find a place to live and buy my own season pass. But I'd much rather shell out the money than board twice a week.

Also, DaToast, was that at Mammoth?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

nguyendinhvan said:


> *BUT would it be a better idea to get a job at a restaurant somewhere in town?*


Yes Yes and Yes. If you want to snowboard as much as possible, Don't work for resorts - especially bigs ones that can afford to give you the corporate finger (our way or the highway). I think this statement has been repeated enough times to kill a horse.


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Yes Yes and Yes. If you want to snowboard as much as possible, Don't work for resorts - especially bigs ones that can afford to give you the corporate finger (our way or the highway). I think this statement has been repeated enough times to kill a horse.


Guess that settles it! Is it common for people to have leases for just the season?


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

i actually worked at a sushi place when I was there, but I think it has closed. Easy to get jobs at restaurants. Just go in on a friday night or skip a powder day (hard, I know) and ask to work right then. Chances are kinda high that some cook skipped out and/or they need some help with dishes. Thats how I got my job and turned into 3-4 nights a week. But if you commit to full time with the resort you might be kinda stuck unless you have a cool, understanding boss that will cut your hours


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

Yea I really wasn't looking for full-time. Just wanted the perks such as free season pass and employee housing. But what good is a season pass if you only use it twice a week!


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

Did you specify full-time or part-time when you registered for your job? (if you did it online and I remember correctly, you had to choose one). If you put p/t then I think the total hours is under 25 so you might be in good shape. but if you put f/t then I think you are going to be working 30+ every week, most likely 35


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

nguyendinhvan said:


> Also, DaToast, was that at Mammoth?


No it was not Mammoth but all most all big resorts are the same.

Also most people do not realize that working on the mountain is considered agriculture aka farming. This means that that they can work you like 56 hours a week or something without paying you overtime. That also goes for holidays as well. Never thought that you would be a farmer.


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, I specified part-time. I sent my boss-to-be an e-mail to raise my concerns about all this. I want to make the most informed decision as possible.



DaToast said:


> No it was not Mammoth but all most all big resorts are the same.
> 
> Also most people do not realize that working on the mountain is considered agriculture aka farming. This means that that they can work you like 56 hours a week or something without paying you overtime. That also goes for holidays as well. Never thought that you would be a farmer.


Even part-time workers??


----------



## tbholle (Sep 19, 2011)

nguyendinhvan said:


> Yes, I specified part-time. I sent my boss-to-be an e-mail to raise my concerns about all this. I want to make the most informed decision as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Even part-time workers??


In California you get overtime on the day, not the week, which can be cool. Also, they are really good about mandatory breaks and stuff like that. If you specified part time you should be good to go. You might still work five days a week on the hill but shorter shifts so just take your shit to work everyday


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Beware though, there are always stipulations on part-time employees as far as not getting the same benefits as full-time.


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

The only benefit that was significant (because I don't remember the other ones) was the healthcare during working hours. But it wasn't applicable to when I would be boarding. So essentially, if I got hurt handing someone boots at the rental shop then I'd be covered :laugh:


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone have a good resource for finding a place? I've checked many sites including mammothlakeshousing.com, trulia.com, and mammothrentalbyowner.com. I've sent a couple of the listings an e-mail but haven't heard back yet. I've also posted in the general chat forum as well as Mammoth's forum. Wanna continue searching


----------



## annabananasplit (Apr 6, 2011)

DaToast said:


> No it was not Mammoth but all most all big resorts are the same.
> 
> Also most people do not realize that working on the mountain is considered agriculture aka farming. This means that that they can work you like 56 hours a week or something without paying you overtime. That also goes for holidays as well. Never thought that you would be a farmer.


When I got hired for my mountain job this year and read that in the employee handbook I just about died. The stories I had heard from other seasonal workers that have been through this before sound just like what everyone is posting...crazy dorms and evil corporate bs and all that fun stuff. Ride breaks seem to be dependent on what area you work in/your hours/how much your boss likes you. I am taking my chances and praying that after the holiday season the 56 hour weeks will go away. 

OP, hope you're having some luck finding work off-mountain. Either way, good luck!


----------



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

annabananasplit said:


> When I got hired for my mountain job this year and read that in the employee handbook I just about died. The stories I had heard from other seasonal workers that have been through this before sound just like what everyone is posting...crazy dorms and evil corporate bs and all that fun stuff. Ride breaks seem to be dependent on what area you work in/your hours/how much your boss likes you. I am taking my chances and praying that after the holiday season the 56 hour weeks will go away.
> 
> OP, hope you're having some luck finding work off-mountain. Either way, good luck!


Where are you working, if you don't mind me asking? I talked to my boss and he seemed genuinely considerate about letting me work 24 hours a week *except for training, Christmas week, President's Day week, and Easter week.* That being said, I know he's biased, so I'm still working on finding a place and an off-mountain job. It's pretty slim pickings on the cheap apartment/house front. I'm not used to the above $600/month rent, and that's on the cheap side!


----------



## DigO (Apr 25, 2011)

Which job positions on the mountain will let you take more riding breaks?

I`m also going to work on the mountain this season, at a small resort, and I`ll work at the rental shop. I hope I can get breaks in the middle of the day, when the rental shops get less busy.


::Editted:: to add the word "riding" at the question above, which is very important to highlight!


----------

